
Smallest-ever optical switch revolves around one atom - dimfeld
http://www.engadget.com/2016/02/07/atom-scale-optical-switch/
======
brudgers
Cited story: [https://www.ethz.ch/en/news-and-events/eth-
news/news/2016/02...](https://www.ethz.ch/en/news-and-events/eth-
news/news/2016/02/Switching-light-on-and-off-with-silver-atom.html)

